# Please critique my mare :) Photo overload



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, what a difference there is. She looks so much better now. She looks like she may be a little toed out on the front and back but it is hard to tell. Under saddle, I would like to see her collect a little better with bit pressure, but I am sure that will come with time. She looks really good and so much happier.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Well from her still shots I think she is very attractive. I like her withers barrel and hip. She my be a tad bit short in the neck. She does look a little toed out in front and in back but that could be partially a result of poor farrier work lately. For the riding shots I think maybe if you used a bit more lower leg on her it mould help lift her barrel and help you bring her nose in. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Wow, what a difference there is. She looks so much better now. She looks like she may be a little toed out on the front and back but it is hard to tell. Under saddle, I would like to see her collect a little better with bit pressure, but I am sure that will come with time. She looks really good and so much happier.


 
Thank you! Yes she does toe out in the front and back a bit, but I think half the reason that is because she's long in the foot in both photo shots... haha! But yeah I think she still is slightly that way when she is at the right length. 
Thank you so much about the comment under saddle, I too would like her to collect more. I don't know how fast to push her though, as its only been three months! She is accepting the contact, and having moments where she carries herself and steps under and works from behind, brief but awesome moments haha!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

LauraB said:


> Well from her still shots I think she is very attractive. I like her withers barrel and hip. She my be a tad bit short in the neck. She does look a little toed out in front and in back but that could be partially a result of poor farrier work lately. For the riding shots I think maybe if you used a bit more lower leg on her it mould help lift her barrel and help you bring her nose in. Keep up the good work!


 
Thank you Laura! I have always liked her since I laid eyes on her, but she seems to get more attractive as the days go by! She's really grown into her body, and her head and shoulder (although still big) don't seem to stand out so much! Shes better proportioned and I've actually had comments from a few people saying that its about time there was a nice Standardbred mare out showing haha. She and I have our first show (walk and trot) in April.
I'll definitely try using more lower leg, I find that when I do sitting trot (something she had to learn because of my knee injury and takes my weight well so I don't feel so bad for doing it at an early stage), she feels more engaged, and uses herself better, because I'm able to keep my leg on far better. I'm getting used to using my lower leg whilst posting, but its inconsistent. 
Thank you again 
x


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

She looks 100 times better, GOOD JOB!! I think you guys make a great team, you both seem very easy going and patient which will help so much in the future. Keep up the great work!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

prbygenny said:


> She looks 100 times better, GOOD JOB!! I think you guys make a great team, you both seem very easy going and patient which will help so much in the future. Keep up the great work!


Thank you so much!!
She is the real cruisy type of horse, I introduce something new to her, she goes what? oh, okay and then just goes on like she's been doing it for weeks! She really helps with my nerves, as I can get quite tense, but with her, I think I'm the most relaxed on a horse than I've ever been haha!
x


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree, much MUCH better. She is looking beautiful! I can't believe the difference! It looks like she's filled out a lot and gained some muscle. Her barrel and shoulders look much better. Topline still needs a bit more work, but that will come. Undersaddle, she looks fantastic! Good job! She has beautiful, slender legs. Her neck is a bit short but I think with more muscle, it will look great. Good job with her! I think you make a very nice team. As for you, you look really good! I would suggest sliding your leg a little bit more beneath you so you have less of a chair seat, and bring your hands together, they are too far apart. Also, roll your shoulders and sit deep in your seat.

Again, great job!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

She looks tons better and has gained a lot of muscle tone. I'd like to see a little bit more on her hind end though. Maybe build that by doing collected trots and trotting up hills. But so far you're doing a great job with her


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

She seems downhill in her muscle build, which could be fixed with hillwork. She looks wonderful now, y'all are so cute together.

Just pull her nose in, that'd make a big difference.
Keep up the great work


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> I agree, much MUCH better. She is looking beautiful! I can't believe the difference! It looks like she's filled out a lot and gained some muscle. Her barrel and shoulders look much better. Topline still needs a bit more work, but that will come. Undersaddle, she looks fantastic! Good job! She has beautiful, slender legs. Her neck is a bit short but I think with more muscle, it will look great. Good job with her! I think you make a very nice team. As for you, you look really good! I would suggest sliding your leg a little bit more beneath you so you have less of a chair seat, and bring your hands together, they are too far apart. Also, roll your shoulders and sit deep in your seat.
> 
> Again, great job!!


Thanks!
Yeah I've just recently gotten back off crutches so I'm still trying to find my lower leg again haha! I have moments in the trot where my leg goes forward... am hopefully helping myself out by getting my new saddle shortly! I like to fix the problems but I know with the Isabell having the stirrup bars back further it's gonna help my injury out while I ride 
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> She looks tons better and has gained a lot of muscle tone. I'd like to see a little bit more on her hind end though. Maybe build that by doing collected trots and trotting up hills. But so far you're doing a great job with her


Thank you!
Yeah, I'm working on the hind end... don't have any hills close by to trot her up, but once we're road safe I'll be taking her for hacks 
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> She seems downhill in her muscle build, which could be fixed with hillwork. She looks wonderful now, y'all are so cute together.
> 
> Just pull her nose in, that'd make a big difference.
> Keep up the great work


Thank you so much!
Will try collecting her up a bit more, just dont wanna be pushing her too much too fast haha!
x


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Her hooves are cracked and chipped up in the first set, I'm not sure about the second.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

shmurmer4 said:


> Her hooves are cracked and chipped up in the first set, I'm not sure about the second.


It says in both photos that she was due for the farrier... Her feet are not cracked and chipped, she had seedy toe in both front feet before I got her, and so he had taken some of the toe off so I could treat it. The farrier I'm using (as it's being a hard task to find one that will take on new clients) is leaving too much toe on her despite my asking for more toe to come off... this means her feet are splaying out... he's also cancelled on me again this time round, so she's now a week overdue. 
I'd love to have taken these photos when she wasnt so long in the foot, but I didn't have access to a camera.
x


----------



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't know much about conformation, but your horse looks so happy and relaxed in the recent riding photos! It seems like you two go well together.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you hillbillyin! She's a lovely mare to ride  I enjoy her so much... and she enjoys her work just as much, which is refreshing to experience!
x


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> Her feet are not cracked and chipped, she had seedy toe in both front feet before I got her, and so he had taken some of the toe off so I could treat it.
> x


Just curious ... what is seedy toe? I've never heard of it. :-|


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Just curious ... what is seedy toe? I've never heard of it. :-|


It's a fungal condition that likes to breed inside the hooves in winter... as the mud compacts the condition in... i think it's also called "White Line Disease" but I'm not sure... once your horse has it, the farrier opens the area up so the mud can't trap it in... you just have to clean and treat it. hence the little cut outs in her feet. the air kills it I think... or helps anyways... lol... cos it travels in the soil, if you have other horses on the property they're likely to get it... thankfully its gone... but the mud on the property is awful, so I have to treat my horses feet with preventions for things like thrush also, as I can't move my guys to a better property over winter being a uni student it's not accesible to have them across town instead of 10 mins away.
x


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

If you throw enough money at one they will take new clients.


----------

